# Ground Screws



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Depends on where it's being installed.

*250.8 Connection of Grounding and Bonding Equipment.
(A) Permitted Methods.* Grounding conductors and bonding jumpers shall be connected by one of the following
means:
(1) Listed pressure connectors
(2) Terminal bars
(3) Pressure connectors listed as grounding and bonding equipment
(4) Exothermic welding process
(5) Machine screw-type fasteners that engage not less than two threads or are secured with a nut
(6) Thread-forming machine screws that engage not less
than two threads in the enclosure
(7) Connections that are part of a listed assembly
(8) Other listed means


*406.9 Grounding-Type Receptacles, Adapters, Cord Connectors, and Attachment Plugs.
(B) Grounding-Pole Identification.* Grounding-type receptacles, adapters, cord connections, and attachment plugs shall have a means for connection of an equipment grounding conductor to the grounding pole.
A terminal for connection to the grounding pole shall be designated by one of the following:
(1) A green-colored hexagonal-headed or -shaped terminal screw or nut, not readily removable.
(2) A green-colored pressure wire connector body (a wire barrel).
(3) A similar green-colored connection device, in the case of adapters. The grounding terminal of a grounding adapter shall be a green-colored rigid ear, lug, or similar device. The equipment grounding connection shall be so designed that it cannot make contact with current-carrying parts of the receptacle, adapter, or attachment plug. The adapter shall be polarized.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

kgb62 said:


> Had an argument at work yesterday. Do ground screws have to be green or will any 10/32 machine screw do?


 
For grounding a box, any will do. It does not have to be green


----------



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess we were both right then.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kgb62 said:


> I guess we were both right then.


And let me guess you thought the screws (in boxes) had to be green?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

kgb62 said:


> I guess we were both right then.


Unless you are a manufacturer making devices you will never have to use a green screw for an equipment grounding conductor connection.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Using a green screw simply makes the job look pretty.


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

kgb62 said:


> I guess we were both right then.


How could you both be right?

Roger


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

I can put my green sharpie away now.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

We had an inspector who used to make a big deal out of it. I was doing a lot of pipe jobs in those days. We took a green spray paint can and painted every single screw we could think of on one job just to fart with him. Box screws, 8-32/s holding the mud rings on, 6-32 device screws, drywall screws, coupling set screws, you name it we painted it. He didn't say a word about it, but I noticed he didn't push the issue anymore after that one.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

kgb62 said:


> I guess we were both right then.


We know you were talking about screws in boxes not on devices so one of you is wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Around here they have to be green. The inspector will know they are approved for the application.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

bobelectric said:


> Around here they have to be green. The inspector will know they are approved for the application.


There is no such thing as a listed grounding screw so I have think that is a dumb requirement.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

That's the power of the A.H.J.


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

The bonding screw in the neutral bar has to be green. Nec 250.28(B)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MasterE said:


> The bonding screw in the neutral bar has to be green.


While I am quite aware of the particular code article that states that, have you ever seen a green screw bonding the neutral bar to the can in a meter/main socket? The ones I see from all the major brands bolt the neutral bus right to the can using unpainted screws. Hmmmmm. The last 6 thousand jobs I did and got passed were actually a violation. Holy S**t that means I'm a hack....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MasterE said:


> The bonding screw in the neutral bar has to be green.


Code reference, please.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

All the neutral bonding screws they give me in that little cardboard when I buy service equipment is green.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> All the neutral bonding screws they give me in that little cardboard when I buy service equipment is green.


And all the ground screws I buy with the #10 or #12 pigtails for grounding metal boxes are green as well.

But they're not required to be.


----------



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

brian john said:


> And let me guess you thought the screws (in boxes) had to be green?


I said box screws did not have to be green but had to be 8/32.

However, weve had inspectors say they want to see green. On the same jobs the same inspector is ok with a 1/4 in nut and bolt through a lug in a disconnect and it isnt green.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

kgb62 said:


> I said box screws did not have to be green but had to be 8/32.
> 
> However, weve had inspectors say they want to see green. On the same jobs the same inspector is ok with a 1/4 in nut and bolt through a lug in a disconnect and it isnt green.


And that line of thinking is what caused me to decide to paint every screw installed in a new pizza joint green. I was having a pretty hard time not loosing it completely when he came to inspect.


----------



## kgb62 (Oct 23, 2011)

kgb62 said:


> I said box screws did not have to be green but had to be 8/32.
> 
> However, weve had inspectors say they want to see green. On the same jobs the same inspector is ok with a 1/4 in nut and bolt through a lug in a disconnect and it isnt green.


I meant 10/32


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Or 12-2 romex has to be yellow, but watch.The builders tell "Them" these get yellow, thems get white wire, and thez get orange wire.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I knew there was a hex-head requirement in there somewhere
They need to integrate 250.8 and 250.126

*250.126 Identification of Wiring Device Terminals.* The terminal for the connection of the equipment grounding conductor shall be identified by one of the following:
(1) A *green*, not readily removable terminal screw with a *hexagonal* head.
(2) *green*, *hexagonal* not readily removable terminal nut.
(3) A green pressure wire connector. If the terminal for the grounding conductor is not visible, the conductor entrance hole shall be marked with the word green or ground, the letters G or GR, a grounding symbol, or otherwise indentified by a distinctive green color. If the terminal for the equipment grounding conductor is readily removable, the area adjacent to the terminal shall be similarly marked.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Two year old thread...

Read the title of the code section you cited....:whistling2:


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Not this again.


----------

